# Reflectors on t-12



## cloran (Aug 2, 2004)

Does anybody use refelctors on T-12's? If so, were would I find them?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

You should be able to find polished aluminum reflectors at most of the online places like That Fish Place, Big Al's or most any of the specialty marine places.

Before I got my Aqualights I was running three 30W T-12 bulbs in the hood over my 40g. They were mounted over a single 8" wide polished aluminum reflector using bulb clips screwed through the reflector. Not the most efficient lighting, but it worked better than white paint.

But I would recommend that you use a separate reflector for each bulb as this will minimize your light loss due to restrike.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I use the reflectors that came with the original All-Glass fixture but you can use just about anything. Hellolights.com is currently selling two reflectors at clearence prices, I just ordered a couple for myself:

http://www.hellolights.com/cl23poalmire.html

http://www.hellolights.com/noname14.html

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------

